# Need 3 serious hunters



## Put-m-down (Aug 24, 2009)

Need 3 hunters to complete the club.  We have 500 acres right in the middle of Cedar Creek WMA (another 40,570ac) bordered on 3 sides by the WMA and on the other side be Murder Creek. QMC with plenty of deer and turkey and good fishing also. Have taken several nice 130 and 140 class deer over the past two years and one 19pt non tipical.  Mostley hardwoods with some 10+ year old planted pines with severl creeks and bottom land.  Club location just outside of Eatonton between Lake Oconee and Sinclair. Very nice log cabin to stay in and a camp site area.  Will make a great deal if you have a tractor with bush hog and plow in exchange for year round hunting.......lets talk. The annual dues are $700.00 for the year.
There will only be 10 members total, right now half are turkey hunters the others are deer hunters so don't miss out on this opportunity contact me today.


----------



## STEVEPLUMBR (Aug 29, 2009)

Ready to talk


----------



## hntcrzy (Dec 21, 2009)

Are there any 2010/2011 openings?


----------



## smessler34 (Dec 21, 2009)

what county is this club in ?


----------



## reno (Dec 24, 2009)

Lets talk have tractor bush hog  and plow


----------



## highroller (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you have any openings for the 2010/2011 season? I live near Eatonton on Lake Sinclair and also have a tractor with equipment...

Thanks,
Mike Burgess
478-804-2432


----------



## jparmstrong83 (Jan 7, 2010)

Please contact me asap. Me and friend are very interested. When can we come and see the property? I possibly have the use of tractor and equipment through another friend, he is also looking for another place to hunt. Call 706-424-3987 (john) or 706-202-8229 (preston).


----------



## duke13 (Jan 21, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## duke13 (Feb 2, 2010)

?????


----------



## georgia boy08 (Feb 28, 2010)

still need members, very interested please call , thanks Brent 404-825-8876


----------

